# Living in chennai



## piyush gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi friends

i m currently living in Panipat nearby New Delhi

i got posted in chennai & i have to join on 17th decmeber

i asked some people her about the city 
they told me some stuffs like

Water problems
Climate is changed
Veg food
living people are not gud
etc.

so i just afraid how the place actually is

i know there are some geeks on this forum who live in chennai
so by idea of drgrudge i started this thread

can anyone from chennai help me


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 24, 2006)

I had been to Chennai...My experience says..

Water problems in some parts of City,  not all...may be anybody from Chennai can suggest places for living...

Climate is very humid. Especially after living in a place like B'lore and Pune, which has awesome climate, I felt restless in Chennai. Sweating, Sweating..all the time. I felt like taking bath atleast 3 times a day! 

Regarding food, It's purely South Indian based, rarely seen some north style restaurants. Both Veg and Non-veg are available.

Travelling and communicating is really a messy situation. All writings, boardings in Tamil only! No english! Even Buses name plate in Tamil! Make sure you learn bit of Tamil before landing there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2006)

"living people are not gud"  

=>There are Water Problems in many places, but if you go for Apartments, you can avoid it.

=>As far as i know, the climate hasent changed much, the difference is only in the Month of October end-November-December. due to the now heavy rains.
Rest of the Year, its as usual-- HOT HOT & More HOT.

=>About Food =>. it depends where you Eat, if you Eat @ very small hotels or Kayyandi-Bhavan  (Hotel on Wheels), be ready with "Domstal" & "MetroGyl" Medicines. 

=>People/Society also depends where you would like to live, if you got money, look for Apartments or houses @ "Anna Nagar", "Besant Nagar", "Adyar".

Give the detail or your office location, then it would be helpful for us to suggest you the places to look for a house.




> Originally posted by *Kiran.rkk*
> Travelling and communicating is really a messy situation. All writings, boardings in Tamil only! No english! Even Buses name plate in Tamil! Make sure you learn bit of Tamil before landing there.


I think you typed the opposite. 
Its Bangalore where every thing like Bus Route Number(name plate) is Written  in Kannada, In Chennai,  both English & Tamil are used in most of the places.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 24, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Hi friends
> 
> i m currently living in Panipat nearby New Delhi
> 
> ...



did u ask ppl who live in the city or lived or visited??



> Water problems


 Not right now.. after the rains last year and this year its not there atleast in most of the areas.. 


> Climate is changed


 I dont think there will be a huge difference in climate except winters are not as cold as delhi.. in summer its all the same..


> Veg food


 wat u mean by veg food? there is no problem about food.. come on u not coming to a village!!


> living people are not gud


 Who told you this?? if that person has lived here it means he also is not good.. all cr@p

All i can tell is dont be afraid.. its a great place to be in..  infact if ny1 has seen or noticed.. the city police here use accent crdi and qualis..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2006)

*Chennai is a great place to be in!*

I would to address the issues that you raised... 



			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> Water problems


No, 98% of Chennai wont have water problems. Don't get fooled by seeing womens standing in long Queues waiting for Chennai Metro Water lorries.. unfortunely they don't have a Water connection/Tap in their places. You are going to live in a good decent place. Don't worry about water problems. For the past 3-4 years, the monsoon is very active leaving the water problems aside. 




			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> Climate is changed


What do you mean by "Climate is changed"? Climate will be pleasant (atleast for me) from October till Feb. Only from April till June is little hot and Humid. Even then, don't get fooled by ppl who say it's "Hoooooot" and things. They should come and live in Dubai Summer for a month and go.  




			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> Veg food


You can any type of food. FYI Headlines Today reported that Chennai has the best Restaurants in India. You can get all types of food. 




			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> living people are not gud


  To be very honest, it's just the opposite. Believe me. 




			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Travelling and communicating is really a messy situation. All writings, boardings in Tamil only! No english! Even Buses name plate in Tamil! Make sure you learn bit of Tamil before landing there.


Get your facts right! Been living in Chennai for over 22 years. *All the buses have name plates in English as well.* Chennai is only the second City in India to get a Metro Rail (it's called MRTS). Buses are available in plenty and it's affordable as well. 


Like s18000rpm said you need to stay in some areas to meet suave and posh ppl. Places like Anna Nagar, Kilpauk, Besant Nagar, Adyar, Greenways road, Chetpet, Nungambakam and Gopalapuram are posh. 


Seems that you've got wrong info abt Chennai. _Ask ppl who have lived in Chennai and not ppl who just visited for a week or so._ 

I've have been to almost all the places in India. I would rate the top 5 cities in this order:
1. Chennai
2. Kolkata
3. Delhi
4. Mumbai
5. Bangalore


The roads are IMO the best in India. *Nokia, Motorola, Samsung, BMW, Audi, Hyundai (2 plants), Ford, Saint Gobain, etc.. have all set up their units in Chennai. Did they blindly set up/going to set up shops in Chennai?*


----------



## JGuru (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice punch @drgrudge!! I have stayed in Chennai for 3 years. So here are the facts:
*
 * Almost no water problems now. Chennai had very heavy rains last year.
 * Climate is Hot, pleasant during October - March. Climate is a bit humid because of the Sea!!
 * You get all types of foods in Chennai - Chinese, Keralite, Chettinad, Andhra, Bengali (Veg & Non-veg) etc.,
    There are some very good hotels that provide almost all the North Indian dishes
 * Better you guys learn some Tamil - the autorickshaw drivers don't understand Hindi. Some understand a bit of English
 * Name plates of Buses are in English & Tamil
 * There are nice people everywhere in India!! It depends on where you stay in Chennai.
   There are very good localities like Anna Nagar, Besant Nagar, Alwarpet, Adyar,  Nugambakam, Gopalapuram etc.,
 * Metro Rail rocks - It's really fast, & very convenient*.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

THANX A LOT GUYS FOR THIS HELPFUL INFORMATION

i think it will be great fun being their in chennai

i am posted at

Accenture Services Pvt. Ltd.,
Tek Meadows, 51,
Old Mahabalipuram Road,
Sozhanganallur,
Chennai 600119, 

can u guys help me telling where is this place 

also i want  to know is there any PG available nearby it or better is 3-4 person share a room
also tell me is this place in a gud area or aise hi area main hai
i means whats the locality around the office 

Any nearby area where i can found a gud PG or Apartment or anything for living

Last thing i want to know 
how many chances are there that i found good north indian food there?
__________


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "Climate is changed"?



i means like here in panipat there is a big change in climate its between 37-43 in April to july
from nov to feb its between 06-25 also there is a big change here in temp of days & nights



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> To be very honest, it's just the opposite. Believe me.



thanx for that information

actually i asked people who visited chennai for business purposes or just travelled there 
almost everyone had a bad exp of people there i dont know the reason
they said people are not helping like here in north india

Thats why i was really afraid


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 24, 2006)

^^

yes that place is a bit off the city.. its in the IT highway.. there are a LOT of pg's around it.. cos there are so many companies esp CTS,TCS,Infy,Accenture a bit near by u have EDS,Sutherland.. etc etc.. id suggest u stay in a place called adayar u get lot of pg's for it profs.. in both sharing basis and single.. with food tv etc etc.. adayar is one of the posh areas in the city.. and its about 15-20 mins from there to your office..(by a 2 wheeler)


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2006)

You can stay at Adyar/Indra Nagar, Thrivanmayur/Valmiki Nagar or even Besant Nagar (if you have $$). Those places are quite near by and good as well. 

But you'll be provided by an accomodation or you'll have to find it?


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

@drgrudge- it be 15days stay by company then i have to find some place to live

can anyone quote whats my approx budget of living it includes
PG rent
Food expenses


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 24, 2006)

This is what I like in this forum.  Thanks for the update guys. I had been to Chennai a year ago. At that time I remember seeing only Tamil boardings, shop names in tamil...etc. I just got mixed up while putting things here. 
Error regretted guys.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 24, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Water problems
> Climate is changed
> Veg food
> living people are not gud
> etc.



No water problems for the next year, nough rain 
Climate's humid, you'll sweat a lot maybe a few days.
Veg and Non Veg equally balanced 
Living people are not good eh? Nice thought, they're orthodox like hell but nice.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2006)

The best place for you to stay would be in any of the places DrGrude said.
try near Thrivanmayur bus-stand, there are some good house/room @ a little bit Cheaper rates. 

Avoid looking for room near your Office.

About food expense, an average of 50-70 bucks a day.(veg & excluding lunch, as that'll be provided at office).
one advice, if the hotel you go for is not that big/posh, then Avoid North Indian food there.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> @drgrudge- it be 15days stay by company then i have to find some place to live
> 
> can anyone quote whats my approx budget of living it includes
> PG rent
> Food expenses


The rent will be around Rs 4k (or more) for a single bedroom at lesser posh areas in Adayar or Thiruvamayur.  I have no idea abt shared accomodation rates. 


Food expenses will be around Rs. 40-50 per day. But that depends on what/where/how much you eat. 

What is "PG" by the way?
__________


			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> This is what I like in this forum.  Thanks for the update guys. I had been to Chennai a year ago. At that time I remember seeing only Tamil boardings, shop names in tamil...etc. I just got mixed up while putting things here.
> Error regretted guys.


Even before 1 yr, all the boards were displayed in English and Tamil.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 25, 2006)

> Even before 1 yr, all the boards were displayed in English and Tamil.



Well, may be in your area. In the area where I stayed, I had almost all shop names in Tamil. My friend also agrees with that. Now don't ask about his whereabouts. He is Chennai based. In some parts of Chennai, now also you could see that. Go for a big round of all parts in Chennai. Being 22 years in Chennai doesn't mean that you know everything about Chennai. 

Personally I have nothing against Chennai. Even my Mother is Chennai-based. I visited Chennai often in my childhood days. I love beaches there. Marina beach and Golden beach to name some favourites.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2006)

Only the Long route buses (Town Buses) have boards in Tamil.

allmost all MTC (city bus) have name boards in English.


----------



## caleb (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey piyush, drgrudge is absolutely correct, chennai is a nice place to live. My work takes me to Chennai EVERY year & I've been visiting Chennai since 1987. 1 year ago & b4 that Chenni ALWAYS had english board on buses. DO NOT believe all the rubbusih some people write here. I mostly stay at Ashok Nagar & there r plenty of non-veg restaurants INCLDING north indian, chinese etc. It is LOT less....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Well, may be in your area. In the area where I stayed, I had almost all shop names in Tamil. My friend also agrees with that. Now don't ask about his whereabouts. He is Chennai based. In some parts of Chennai, now also you could see that. Go for a big round of all parts in Chennai.


MTC is not split/divided in areas and limits. All the buses had and have boards in English as also. I don't know the case now as I'm in Dubai. 




			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Being 22 years in Chennai doesn't mean that you know everything about Chennai.


True. But I know for sure that the buses (atleast the ones plying in Chennai Metro) have borads in both English and Tamil. That was the case atleast for the last 10 years or so. 

I'm sure as I travel in MTC (Chennai Metropolitan Transport Corporation) a lot. Infact When I was in my Class 11 and 12, daily I travelled by MTC buses only.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 25, 2006)

Tamil Nadu is the most literate state in India,  next to kerala. In chennai u can survive with your English. and iam sure the living condition in chennai will be far far far better than your Village (panipat)


----------



## caleb (Nov 25, 2006)

hotter than delhi in summer & much cleaner than mumbai...I live in mumbai...& the bus transport of Chenni is arguably the best in India & they DO NOT write tamil in some & english on some. ALL buses REGARDLESS of which area it is they go to have also english CLEARLY visible 2 everyone unless they can't read english or blind. Don't b too concerned it a nice place to live, plus pc hardware is...
?__________
?is cheaper in chennai than in mumbai
?__________
?





			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Well, may be in your area. In the area where I stayed, I had almost all shop names in Tamil. My friend also agrees with that. Now don't ask about his whereabouts. He is Chennai based. In some parts of Chennai, now also you could see that. Go for a big round of all parts in Chennai. Being 22 years in Chennai doesn't mean that you know everything about Chennai.
> ?.


 Listen to this guys living in Channai 4 22yrs does not make a person copetent to talk bout it but visiting the place a few times makes the person accurate informer of the truth...WHAT A LOAD OF RUBBISH


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm from Chennai.
there a few buses which dont have Name boards in English, (but only a handful of bus routes, [71m something, dont remember exactly]).

@piyush619, you need not worry about that, its unneccessary.

Chennai's MTC (public transport) is known as the BEST trans. service in india.

try to Avoid Auto Rickshaw, they charge a hell lot more than a Call Taxi .

& to see almost whole city in 1 day, board on this bus =>Route # "1" CMBT to CMBT.
CMBT=>CHENNAI MOFUSSIL BUS TERMINAL, Asia's largest Bus Terminus.

About Shops.... well it also depends what you're lookin for & where.
Most of the small shops in the Local Area (streets) will have Tamil Board.

Goto "Spencer's Plaza" @ "Mount Road" when you're free, it has all kinds of shops, Food World, Westside, Landmark, Planet M.... & lot of Cloth shops, you'll find trendy Jeans wear... @ Cheaper rates, & most of the Shop Owners are North Indians (talk in Hindi... & get Discount ).


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 25, 2006)

caleb said:
			
		

> Listen to this guys living in Channai 4 22yrs does not make a person copetent to talk bout it but visiting the place a few times makes the person accurate informer of the truth...WHAT A LOAD OF RUBBISH



Rubbish? What's up with u man? Learn some ettiquettes. I think you need a BIG lesson for how to behave in this forum. If wish to carry on arguements remembering previous threads...Sorry, I am not the one.  Have seen enough of your kind of guys...all i could say is this is not the place for such things. Go to chat rooms..you will find a lot of your kind of guys there.

When I say I lived in Chennai, I did so. And that's what I have seen. Shops in posh areas do have english hoardings. In some part of City, I did see only tamil hoardings. Stretching this unusually long is making me uncomfortable, but for guys like you...it's pity that I should do it. Never even bother to reply for this else would end up shouting alone here!


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 25, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> What is "PG" by the way?


its a place where 10-12 persons share 3-5 rooms 
and we have a servent for daily work like making food cleaning house etc. 
its very confortable for persons who usually have a lot of time spent on job or on studies
here in north we usually found a no of PGs
but no idea about there



			
				vasulic said:
			
		

> and iam sure the living condition in chennai will be far far far better than your Village (panipat)



hey dude mind ur language my city Panipat is not a village

its a big city of haryana
its very popular for its handloom work
have u ever visited this city
__________

thanx for ur support and
dont fight yarr


----------



## caleb (Nov 25, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Rubbish? What's up with u man? Learn some ettiquettes. I think you need a BIG lesson for how to behave in this forum. If wish to carry on arguements remembering previous threads...Sorry, I am not the one.  Have seen enough of your kind of guys...all i could say is this is not the place for such things. Go to chat rooms..you will find a lot of your kind of guys there.
> ?
> ?When I say I lived in Chennai, I did so. And that's what I have seen. Shops in posh areas do have english hoardings. In some part of City, I did see only tamil hoardings. Stretching this unusually long is making me uncomfortable, but for guys like you...it's pity that I should do it. Never even bother to reply for this else would end up shouting alone here!


 There's an old english  saying: the hit dog howls".DO NOT spread lies about one of the best cities cities in India...especially when u know nothing of it. Ettiguette is also about NOT TELLING LIES...remember that.
__________
BTW, where is that "some part of city" u saw only tamil hoardings?...even places like saidapet area have hoardings in english also...even auto drivers understand simple directions in english which is more than enough to commute. Where piyush' office is located & where he is likely 2 reside everything clearly displayed in english.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 25, 2006)

vasulic said:
			
		

> Tamil Nadu is the most literate state in India,  next to kerala. In chennai u can survive with your English. and iam sure the living condition in chennai will be far far far better than your Village (panipat)


Erm, isnt Kerala supposed to be the most literate of all states?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 25, 2006)

@caleb and kiran.rkk please stop fighting b/w yourselves. There have been too many flame wars lately and if there's one b/w you, you'll may face a ban.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 25, 2006)

Cool piyash619, I have been to chandigarh. When compared to Chennai panipat is a village.
QwertyManiac, you are right kerala is the most literate of all states


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Erm, isnt Kerala supposed to be the most literate of all states?


Boss, read in between the lines. vasulic said: "Tamil Nadu is the most literate state in India, *next to kerala*."


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 25, 2006)

Guys dont fight 

also as said drgruge i think there is no reason to discuss which is most literate state in india

@vasulic

For ur kind information if u r in chandigarh then u most know panipat is not a village its a district in haryana

i think u also dont know chandigarh is capital of haryana & punjab

u must learn class 6th books for a gud information about states in INDIA

why u compare Panipat with chennai 
Panipat is a district
Chennai is one of four metro cities in india

i think there is no way u should compare both of them


----------



## caleb (Nov 26, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> @caleb and kiran.rkk please stop fighting b/w yourselves. There have been too many flame wars lately and if there's one b/w you, you'll may face a ban.


 when has a disagreement become a "war~?...but I do appreciate ur concern. I found it strange when kiran talk of a subject when he wasn't even aware of it especially when someone is seeking advice on...
__________
this forum. If he can disagee with drgrude' accurate info, he too shud b sporting enough 2 accept or disagree sportingly. Just bcoz somone calls my post rubbish does not mean I get sensitive...after all this post is under "chi chat" & it shud b taken just as that. But rest assured there is no personal war but yes I will disagree & call someones post rubbish if it lacks authenticity. So no hard...
__________
hard feelings...I've learned a great deal from ur (tech your future) & drgrudge' various posts...so no hard feelings.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

@grudge PG's are also known as paying guests accom.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't teach Sportiveness to me. I did accept drgrudge comments and quoted.....



> This is what I like in this forum. Thanks for the update guys. I had been to Chennai a year ago. At that time I remember seeing only Tamil boardings, shop names in tamil...etc. I just got mixed up while putting things here.
> *Error regretted guys.*



What more you want? I completely agreed to the Bus name plate issue. I did go wrong in that. It's only about the shop names issue which I completely didnot agree. I had been to Chennai and when I say it's my Mother's native, one should know how much he has touch with it. I lived in a place called 'Vadapalani'. There I observed shops names in tamil. I didnot travel much to other parts of city. When people put things here, it's according to their perspective. It might be true according to their experience. But that's what this forum is all about. Here we are to discuss things. 
This is a chit chat section. That doesn't mean you can call posts as rubbish. Personal experiences vary. Everyone would be correct according to their experience. May be if i had travelled to other parts of Chennai, I would have never quoted in that way. That doesnt mean I am wrong. And that does not mean anyone can take advantage of it and blow out of proportion, just as you did. 


> I will disagree & call someones post rubbish if it lacks authenticity. So no hard...



Who are you to decide authenticity? Someone might have posted a completely authentic post according to his/her angle, which you may not be so sure. And what made you *assume *that my quote was not authentic? Did you visit all places of Chennai? Are you sure of each and every corner of Chennai? Huh! Be sensible.

tech_your_future is completely right in doing so. Especially when it becomes 'flame' wars. I regret for being a part of it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ its true, that many of the Shops sport a Board in Tamil.
When i'm traveling in Bus in Newer routes (new to me), like somewhere inbetween Marina Beach to K.K.Nagar (on 12B bus), sometimes i dont know which area i'm in  (i fall asleep, on long routes), the first thing i do to find that, is ->Look @ Shop boards, which also have Street Address @ the Bottom.  .   but unfortunately not many shops have it in English, only Pharmacy, bigger shops have that, which becomes a Pain in ... u know where. (all this happens when the guys next/around you is also sleeping )

But @Piyus, dont worry, if you want to travel in Bus & dont know the Destination Place, ask the Conductor to inform you when the Bus reaches that place. the Bus Conductors always help people.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 26, 2006)

Forget to mention..

Havin wasted enough time replying to such 'insane' comments, I hereby mention that 'This is my last post in this thread'. It's time to carry out my daily routine of helping people out here and discuss problems. 

Thanks for all.


----------



## caleb (Nov 26, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Don't teach Sportiveness to me. I did accept drgrudge comments and quoted.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am no one to decide authenticity & I have rubbished your post (as you've put it) "according to his/her angle"(in this case my angle)...but here are SEVERAL reasons why I feel your post lacks authenticity, now I'm quoting what you've said:
1. "Well, may be in your area. In the area where I stayed, I had almost all shop names in Tamil. 

So where is that area that you stayed in Chennai? what is the name of that parea? if you can't even quote one single name of a place which you supposedly stayed at, JUST a year ago who is it possible to believe you?...sounds suspecious.

2. "My friend also agrees with that. Now don't ask about his whereabouts. He is Chennai based."

Why not ask his whereabouts? if you don't even know where your friend lives in Chennai...especially when he is "Chennai based?" ... once again a suspecious statement.


3. "In some parts of Chennai, now also you could see that. Go for a big round of all parts in Chennai. "

Why should anyone "go for a big round of all parts in Chennai"...when Piyush has clearly named the area of his work place in Chennai?

4. "Being 22 years in Chennai doesn't mean that you know everything about Chennai." 

If drgrudge, who's lived 22 years in Chennai, does not know everything about Chennai...you know about everything in Chennai. Piyush had a specific question when all you did was rubbish (don't get sensitive & personal now) about how buses & shops only have Tamil hoardings etc in some remote part of Chennai you lived in. If you did not live in a remote part than name where you lived and I will get you proof about that place for you to verify it for yourself.

5. "Personally I have nothing against Chennai. Even my Mother is Chennai-based. I visited Chennai often in my childhood days." 

If your Mother is Chennai based you can't even name that area? EXTREMELY strange to say the least...all you have to do is ask her...and she'll tell you where she is based in Chennai.

Your ENTIRE post right there lacks authenticity based on just those few lines and you were absolutely no help to piyush in terms of names, places & specific info to his query...when drgrude provided all that instead of appreciating drgrudge's knowledge of the place all you did was to belittle by saying ""Being 22 years in Chennai doesn't mean that you know everything about Chennai." ...that is just not done.

Now don't take everything too seriously & get sensitive over it...I have nothing against you...coz I don't even know you...for all that we know we may get on famously if we meet in person.

Having said that I'd like to quote you again "That doesn't mean you can call posts as rubbish. Personal experiences vary. Everyone would be correct according to their experience." ... based on this statment by you what would you say if someone (who stayed in some podunk place claimed on this forum) were to say that Pune is a village and there are  only marathi medium schools in Pune and that hoardings there are only in Marathi and no english hoardings...that too after a person (who's lived there for a couple of decades) clarifying that it isn't so???... obviously that persons lacks authentic info of Pune and is obviously speaking rubbish without knowing about the place.

Now Mr.Kiran rkk that is exactly what you have done...even if you take percentage wise Chennai has more % of english hoardings than Pune does...does that mean we can claim that Pune has only marathi hoardings & no english hoardings?
__________


			
				kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> Don't teach Sportiveness to me. I did accept drgrudge comments and quoted.....
> 
> 
> 
> What more you want? I completely agreed to the Bus name plate issue. I did go wrong in that. It's only about the shop names issue which I completely didnot agree. I had been to Chennai and when I say it's my Mother's native, one should know how much he has touch with it. I lived in a place called 'Vadapalani'. There I observed shops names in tamil. I didnot travel much to other parts of city.


Mate now I have to call your post utter rubbish (once again it is not personal) the reason is after you've shown your so called "sprotiveness" you kept arguing about your area, VADAPALANI, having only Tamil hoardings...Vadaplani is located near the downtown area AND HOARDINGS & BUSES PLYING THERE CLEARLY HAVE IT PRINTED IN ENGLISH...that is & has been the case since decades including one year ago. Do you know that one of the BEST WESTERN HOTELS has a famous hotel located in VADAPALANI...where you lived...I have stayed at the hotel for 3 days in March 2005 it's called Ambica Empire.


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 26, 2006)

Guyz.. I've got a job in HCL Technologies in campus recruitment. In offer letter they have mentioned to report for job at chennai (next year)..
 I searched on net and found the addresses..
*www.hcltech.com/GeoSpread/India/index.asp

HCL Technologies training centres are in Chennai and Noida only. So I think initial training for few days (may be 2-3 months) will be chennai.. Does anybody know where actually the training centre of HCL technologies is there in Chennai from above addresses..???


----------



## caleb (Nov 28, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Guyz.. I've got a job in HCL Technologies in campus recruitment. In offer letter they have mentioned to report for job at chennai (next year)..
> I searched on net and found the addresses..
> *www.hcltech.com/GeoSpread/India/index.asp
> 
> HCL Technologies training centres are in Chennai and Noida only. So I think initial training for few days (may be 2-3 months) will be chennai.. Does anybody know where actually the training centre of HCL technologies is there in Chennai from above addresses..???


 No idea...I don't think anyone will know unless they are working in HCL-Chennai or has a friend who is working in HCL-Chennai. Why don't you e-mail HCL-Chennai and ask?


----------



## vasulic (Nov 29, 2006)

@piyush619, thanks, i will learn about Indian states when i go to std 6th. if you have learned properly   in std 6th std you would have not asked a stupid questions about chennai


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 30, 2006)

@vasulic

i think u here for fighting but me not here for so

this is my last post in this thread


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2006)

Chennai is a very orthodox City.the city is much different from what you see in Banglore or any other cities,the city is developing horizontally(i mean no taller buildings just pleanty of small small buildings,u need to walk more!) and enough area is available unlike Banglore which is vertically growing(with tall buildings and packed city centre like other cities).
Honestly Speaking Madras is a strange City for most ppl from other states,even from Kerala or Karnataka.English is spoken and understandeable by few as is the case with hindi.Auto Rikshawalle will loot you if you speak in English or Hindi or any other Languages.even i've heard Autowalle are Goondas(not all!) working for the different political parties.Tamilians mostly are sensitive when on even simple matters,for eg;a guy on a bus accidentially hit on the body of a women-normally we say Sorry! and the matter is over.here in Madras and most of Tamilnadu,the matter will end up mostly in Police Station along with the Bus and a good hell of beatings from fellow passengers and not to say BAD TAMIL ...this is a normal think in Madras.People are very very very Orthodox except few Iyers/Educated Folks.

This is what i have seen in my Tamilnadu days..nothing against Chennai.
@piyushbhai:by talking about chennai itself in this forum U might have known about the Chennai.Dont forget to watch some action/masale film by Rajnikanth or Vikram


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

I've lived in Chennai for 22months & I visit the place once a EVERY year...and I have seen that majority of the autorikshawalas understand English (they may not speak in english...but they definately understood what I was saying in english). The only Tamil I know is "Meduva Ponga" (I'm told it means go slow) I had to learn that bcoz some autorikhawalas (like almost all cities in our country) drive fast & a bit recklessly. I generally take autos in whichever city I am in & I do occassianally get cheated not just in Chennai but in other metros as well...but those are rare occassions. I find the people of Chennai more peaceful than the rest of the metros. I saw female autorikshaw drivers for the first time in Chennai...not even Mumbai (arguably the safest city for women) has female drivers. There is NOTHING wrong with Chennai...it is a nice place to stay. One thing is for sure it is a lot cleaner than my city Mumbai.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry for hurting you piyush619


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2006)

vasulic said:
			
		

> Sorry for hurting you piyush619


 Nice of you  being the bigger man to apologise...you are the man.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2006)

Yup, i agree with Mr.Caleb, Chennai is a better City.

I dunno about other's experience in this city, but my experience has been Good.

allmost all people talk BAD language. (i mean everyone in the world)

Why people beat a person when someone intentionally or unintentionally bumps a woman on bus/street, is that PEOPLE here in Chennai are very Sensitive & Sentimental to these things.

Chennai is filled with more Culture. i like it .


----------



## anandk (Nov 30, 2006)

was in chennai for a week last month. 

nice city; nice people. stayed at madras gymkhana. 
i found 2 problems : hellava lot of mosquitos and traffic jams.

and ya the funniest part. unfortunately my driver did not know even a little bit of hindi or english. so in the end i decided to reply in marathi every time he tried to talk to me in tamil. we had a *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/c0/biglaugh.gif great time chatting !


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 1, 2006)

vasulic said:
			
		

> Sorry for hurting you piyush619



Hey dont be sorry

its not like that u hurt me

its like that why u spoiled & wated ur n my time in that stupid childhood type discussion

i dont like these stuffs

if i like i must be at orkut not on a tech forum like digit


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 14, 2006)

No one mentioned this: But Chennai got the best Police Force and Civil Court department in India according to India Today's recent annual survey. Infact Chennai is over-policed. You would see atleast 1 Traffic policeman at junctions, 2-3 +1 bike at junctions with signals, 3-4+2 bikes+1 patrol car at important junctions like Anna Salai. And these are just the traffic policamen.

Compare this with Bangalore!!! Increasing crime rate... I am scared to bring my 1+ lakh system here just so it might get burgled. I have known friends who got ripped off first by robber, and then by the police when they went to complain. And you will be better off counting shooting stars in daylight than counting traffic police men in Blr. There is a joke in Blr- If there is a traffic jam, then a traffic policeman is in the middle of it!!! 

Chennai is a better place. Stay there for a month and you will feel like at home.


----------



## kkeng (Aug 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> can anyone from chennai help me



you still in chennai??


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

yes
i m here and i m loving it


----------

